# Silvia pf handle



## Trevor (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can anyone give me some advice on the Silvia pf handle. I'd like to fit a turned wooden handle on my pf, what I've read elsewhere is that it's glued on and has to be cut off, also that it's an M10 bolt. Has anyone changed there handle on their pf, I have the v3 Silvia.

If anyone knows anything it will be very helpful.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Not sure if you got an answer to this one?

I haven't changed mine, but having read of it being done elsewhere I always thought the cap came off the end and then there was a bolt

here you go

http://www.espressoparts.com/espressoparts/content/ranciliosilviav3parts.png


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Sweet jesus, I had to do a double take. At first I thought I was looking at the PF handle blow out diagram only.


----------



## prankard (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm not much help. But here is my handle. I bought it used off a guy from another rancilio machine on ebay.

My guess is he removed it to cut it bottomless and then couldn't get the logo back on or damaged the logo in the process.

It appears to be exactly like in the diagram posted above.

See pictures below:



















Be sure to show off the final product if you get round to doing it.


----------

